# DOS Klassiker



## S754 (31. August 2014)

Hi!

Da nächste Woche meine Sound Blaster 16 kommt, brauche ich jetzt noch ein paar DOS-Klassiker 
Wäre nett wenn ihr mir ein paar Spiele nennen könntet, die unbedingt ein "must have" sind! Genre ist egal.

Folgende hab ich schon:
Doom, duchgespielt
Wolfenstein 3D, durchgespielt
Grand Prix Circuit, PC Speaker-Töne machen mich verrückt

Wichtig: Ich suche nur Spiele, die auf 3,5" Disketten verfügbar sind, da ich kein CD-ROM Laufwerk habe und auch keines einbauen möchte!
PC ist in der Signatur 

Gruß,
S754


----------



## natalie (31. August 2014)

Absolutes Must Have: The Secret of Monkey Island


----------



## S754 (31. August 2014)

Danke, gleich mal notiert! Leider gibts das auf Ebay fast nur auf CD-ROM 
Dann muss ich wohl Ausschau halten.


----------



## msobisch88 (31. August 2014)

auch ein must have "Test Drive II - The Duel"


----------



## S754 (31. August 2014)

msobisch88 schrieb:


> auch ein must have "Test Drive II - The Duel"


 
Gibts da auch eine Möglichkeit eine SB16 zu verwenden? Weil der PC Speaker macht mich verrückt


----------



## der_knoben (31. August 2014)

COmic, FOrmular, BOmberman, Dimo, Freddy, Atomix, Aldo, Glücksrad, Golf, Kiste, Loom, 4gewinnt, Fussball, Volley, Oxyd, Vivi,
König der Löwen, Kellogs
Das sind die, die mir so auf die schnelle einfallen. Einige habe ich davon selbst noch auf der Platte.


----------



## Benie (31. August 2014)

Mal eine kleine Liste von meinen Favoriten:

 Day of Tentacle, Indiana Jones 3 u. 4, Maniac Mansion, Sam & Max, Indycar Racing 2 , Nascar Racing, Stunt Car Racer, 
 Zack Mac Kracken, Lost Vikings, Pinball Fantasies, Syndicate, Dune, Populus, Siedler1, Lemmings, Prince of Persia 1 u. 2


----------



## Kusanar (31. August 2014)

Alien Carnage - Halloween Harry
Arkanoid ( und Arkanoid II)
Battle Chess
California Games
Civilization
Colonization
Commander Keen (alle Teile)
Das Boot
Dawn Patrol
Dune 2
Gauntlet II
Heroes of Might and Magic (in der Diskettenversion allerdings sauschwer zu bekommen)
International Karate
Loom (definites Must have)
Micro Machines 1 + 2
Pinball Illusions
Sim City
Sim City 2000
Skate or Die
Ski or Die
Stunts
Testdrive 3
Winter Games
Zak McCracken (hammer Point + Click Adventure)


----------



## Horstinator90 (31. August 2014)

Little Big Adventure, bestes Spiel aus meiner Kindheit!


----------



## S754 (31. August 2014)

Vielen Dank für so viele Tipps! Dann werde ich mich mal umsehen, welches dieser Spiele ich noch bekommen kann


----------



## bofferbrauer (31. August 2014)

Might & Magic 1-5
Wizardry 1-7
Ultima 1-7
Die Siedler 2
Civilization 2
Another World
Master of Orion 1+2
Master of Magic
Battle Chess
The Bard's Tale 1-3
History Line 1914-1918
Battle Isle 1+2
Bio Menace
Sim City (original und 2000)
Buzz Aldrin's Race into Space
Caesar 1+2
Lord of the Realms 1+2
Cannon Fodder
Commander Keen (ganze Reihe)

Einige davon sind aber höllisch schwer zu kriegen... und ganz generell höllisch schwer, vor allem die Wizardry Serie


----------



## Kusanar (31. August 2014)

Die Siedler II gibts aber nur im CD-Rom-Format, oder täusch ich mich da?


----------



## Veriquitas (31. August 2014)

Warcraft 1 und 2.


----------



## bofferbrauer (1. September 2014)

Kusanar schrieb:


> Die Siedler II gibts aber nur im CD-Rom-Format, oder täusch ich mich da?


 
Nein, den gabs auch auf Disketten. Da fehlten dann zwar das Introvideo (iirc, bin mir bei dem Punkt nicht sicher), den Editor (der ja eh erst in der CD exklusiven Gold Version kam) und die CD Musiken (die Midi Melodien sind aber noch drin), aber ansonsten ist alles dabei.

Die Diskettenversion war aber sehr selten, weil sich das CD-Rom damals schon durchgesetzt hatte und die Diskettenversion teurer war (+- 10 Disketten sind halt teurer als eine Disc) und wurde binnen wenigen Monaten komplett eingestellt. 

Edit:
Populous 1+2 vergessen in meiner vorherigen Liste


----------



## site_2 (1. September 2014)

skifree
micro machines
stunts
jill of the jungle
und evt summergames

Edit: mit diesen Games hab ich vor langer Zeit bei meiner Oma zum gamen angefangen.
es gab noch irgend einen shooter mit fast nur grauen wänden und ab und zu waren da hunde oder wölfe ka welcher das war

Vikings oder lost vikings war auch cool. und so ein panzer spiel.

so long


----------



## Kusanar (1. September 2014)

bofferbrauer schrieb:


> Nein, den gabs auch auf Disketten.


 
Boah beinhart... Hätte ich mir echt nicht gedacht dass die damals noch Disketten rausgeschleudert haben


----------



## YuT666 (1. September 2014)

Meine Top 5:

- Realms of the Haunting
- Bloodnet
- Dreamweb
- Quarantine II: Road Warrior
- Exhumed


----------



## S754 (1. September 2014)

YuT666 schrieb:


> Meine Top 5:
> ...


 
Das sind ja richtige Sammlerstücke oder kaum noch auf Diskette erhältliche Spiele 

EDIT: 
Habe mir mal die anderen angeschaut...hat hier jemand mal auch Spiele, die man leicht bekommen kann? 
Evtl. sogar noch zu Hause ohne Verwendung rumliegen?


----------



## YuT666 (1. September 2014)

Das mit "Diskette" hatte ich leider übersehen, werde wohl alt, sorry. Hab von allen die originalen CD-Versionen.

Muss mal schauen, ob ich überhaupt noch was auf PC-Disk rumliegen habe.


----------



## S754 (1. September 2014)

Ja CD ist leider blöd, möchte ungern ein Laufwerk in meinen original Siemens PC einbauen, dann wär er nicht mehr so authentisch - Laufwerk kann ja jeder


----------



## YuT666 (1. September 2014)

Können schon, aber nicht jeder kann das mit Stil ...


----------



## bofferbrauer (2. September 2014)

S754 schrieb:


> Das sind ja richtige Sammlerstücke oder kaum noch auf Diskette erhältliche Spiele
> 
> EDIT:
> Habe mir mal die anderen angeschaut...hat hier jemand mal auch Spiele, die man leicht bekommen kann?
> Evtl. sogar noch zu Hause ohne Verwendung rumliegen?


 
Jein... ich habe zwar noch einige Spiele hier rumliegen, aber diese sind auf 5,25 Zoll Floppy Disketten. Zumal bezweifle ich, dass meine 3,5er überhaupt noch funktionieren, die wollten immer wieder neu formatiert werden (weshalb ich diese Disketten auch hasse wie die Pest)

Außerdem sammle ich Spiele. ich könnte dir zwar eventuell eine Kopie erstellen, aber das wäre dann wohl wieder eine Raubkopie rechtlich gesehen, oder?


----------



## Elvis_Cooper (2. September 2014)

Slamtilt


----------



## Kusanar (2. September 2014)

Abandonware ist in Deutschland nicht erlaubt, oder? Gibt's da schon einen offiziellen Rechtsspruch zu solchen Seiten? Wäre sonst ein alternativer "Distributionskanal" für alte Klassiker, die es nirgends mehr zu kaufen gibt.

Hab hier zum Glück noch ein 5 1/4" Floppylaufwerk rumliegen


----------



## Shona (2. September 2014)

Kusanar schrieb:


> Abandonware ist in Deutschland nicht erlaubt, oder? Gibt's da schon einen offiziellen Rechtsspruch zu solchen Seiten?



Rechtssprechung nein und es ist eine Grauzone da die Publisher oder Rechteinhaber dieser Spiele das nur dulden. 

Es ist auch so das man auf richtigen Abadonware Seiten keine Spiele bekommt die man noch kaufen kann. Siehe diese hier http://www.abandonia.com/de

Soviel mir auch noch bekannt ist werden Spiele nach 25 Jahren automatisch Freeware wenn der Rechteinhaber seine Lizenz nicht verlängert.


----------

